# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  The goliath frog

## gourot

Hi everybody i have a new Goliath african _Conraua goliath.He is so afraid and jumps all over the place!!The store that sold him to me kept him on an artificial moss mat just wet.i know they live next and in fast flowing rivers does anybody know ny care sheet about them    they get really big!_

----------


## Brian

Do you have a picture of it?  Is it possible you got another species that has been misadvertised?  I'm asking because goliaths are endangered and the only place where they live, Cameroon, restricts exports to 300 frogs annually.  So it should be exceedingly rare and expensive to find one in the pet trade, unless they've been exported illegally. They get so big that you'll need a small zoo exhibit to keep them happy.  Very few of us have the means and expertise to keep one properly, I'm afraid.

----------



----------


## arielgasca420

I agree with Brian. I would be very careful who you ask because they are protected from the legal animal trade. you will need an enormous custom made enclosure to create its habitat
there are some articles on the internet but I wont be able to point you to any specific website. 
good luck!

----------



----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Ummm.....If you do indeed have one of these there is no possible way you could care for it properly. No offense intended, but these reach 12" SVL and only live in rainforests next to rivers and streams. They are endangered and housing one would be near impossible.

Picture and American Bullfrog and how much space is needed to keep an adult happy. Large partial land and water setups are required because they are mostly aquatic even though considered semiaquatic. There are no care sheets because nobody rarely ever has the chance to keep them. The setup for a Goliath would need to far surpass what an adult Bullfrog needs.

I definitely want to see pics of this frog.

----------



----------


## Lija

> I definitely want to see pics of this frog.


 me too, but it is probably Conraua alleni, commonly sold as goliath frog. Besides it is illegal to keep endangered species in Canada, as well as probably the rest of the world, unless you have a zoo permit and there is no way pet store would sell something like that or legally import it to the country.

----------



----------


## DeeDub

Hey man post a pic of your frog

----------



----------


## gourot

it is probably alleni

----------


## gourot

By the way thanks everybody!

----------


## Alex Shepack

I forget what the policy is for posting links, so if this link isn't kosher feel free to remove it. 

Like was said above, _Conraua alleni_ are frequently imported and called "Goliath Frogs" because they're in the same genus as true "Goliaths".  I have seen them for sale before in the U.S., but it has been quite awhile.  

A quick search yielded this link.

Allen's Goliath Frog (Conraua alleni)

Good luck!
~Alex


Also, if you're looking for a fun read on real Goliath Frogs, Peter Brazaitis has some cool stories in his book about going to capture them in Africa for an exhibit at the Bronx Zoo!

----------



----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> By the way thanks everybody!


You're welcome.  :Smile: 

Looks to be a nice looking frog. There are a few species of Conraua so just look up the name and see which species most closely resembles yours.

----------



----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I forget what the policy is for posting links, so if this link isn't kosher feel free to remove it. 
> 
> Like was said above, _Conraua alleni_ are frequently imported and called "Goliath Frogs" because they're in the same genus as true "Goliaths".  I have seen them for sale before in the U.S., but it has been quite awhile.  
> 
> A quick search yielded this link.
> 
> Allen's Goliath Frog (Conraua alleni)
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


Your link is fine. It may have been a problem if you posted the actual sheet since it is Copyrighted, but a link directing someone to the sheet is acceptable.

----------


## gourot

Ok my Goliath frog died!! booohoooohooo! I found it floating and it's stomach was bulging out of it's mouth!half digested crickets and one was still alive..it is as if it had been constricted?? well never again will i use that specie again .It was eating fine from fish to crickets d'ont know what happened!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Ok my Goliath frog died!! booohoooohooo! I found it floating and it's stomach was bulging out of it's mouth!half digested crickets and one was still alive..it is as if it had been constricted?? well never again will i use that specie again .It was eating fine from fish to crickets d'ont know what happened!


Sorry for your loss.

Sounds like parasites or a bacterial infection. Did you treat the frog for parasites after you purchased it?

----------


## gourot

no i did not treat it nd of course did not know it needed to be treated!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> no i did not treat it nd of course did not know it needed to be treated!!


A frog like this is almost guaranteed to be WC and more than likely had parasites. Even if purchased at a pet store there is a good chance it was WC. It is good to treat even CB animals for parasites just incase.

----------



----------


## gourot

what is the treatment needed to protect our frogs?? i will go get a new pixie now a male if i can find one and i will treat it!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> what is the treatment needed to protect our frogs?? i will go get a new pixie now a male if i can find one and i will treat it!


You will need to have a fecal exam done by a vet to check and be sure it is parasite free. Any Vet can do a fecal exam. They can reccomend treatment by weight. A Herp Vet will probably perscribe a Flagyl/Panacur suspension.


Have a fecal exam performed first.

----------



----------


## Lija

so sorry for your loss  :Frown:

----------



----------


## Starforce2

some frogs have the ability to eject their stomachs to get rid of something they ate that is harmful or disagreeable to them. Perhaps this frog simply couldn't get it back in, or it ate too much to fast? There is actualy a video I've seen of a frog doing this but I don't remember which species or how many frogs have this ability, so I can't say for sure yours is one that can.

----------



----------

